# Tennis in the Marina



## shaktijaan (Feb 27, 2011)

Greetings, 

I'm living in the Dubai Marina (Park Island near the Royal Meridien) and would like to find tennis players in the area. I'm a reasonable player, 4.0-3.5, and just want to get out there while the weather is still good.

Thanks, 

Michael


----------



## gass (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey,

I live also in Dubai Marina, Murjan. I used to play tennis but cannot really say what level I fit in. Probably average I'd say. Let me know if ur interested.

Cheers,


----------



## shaktijaan (Feb 27, 2011)

sure, lets get out there and play. my number is [SNIP]


----------



## BerndinDubai (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm in. I live in the Marina too. I have a tennis court where I am living. This weekend?


----------



## S.A.P. (Apr 2, 2011)

shaktijaan said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I'm living in the Dubai Marina (Park Island near the Royal Meridien) and would like to find tennis players in the area. I'm a reasonable player, 4.0-3.5, and just want to get out there while the weather is still good.
> 
> ...


Hi, Michael!
I am looking for tennis partners as well. I am living close to Damac building and Yacht Club. Looking forward to hear from you. Where it is possible to play in this area?
There's a tennis court in Damac building - do you know any residents over there? I will consider any other location as well

Regards,
Alex


----------



## calbear (Apr 14, 2011)

Count me in for a game. I'm near Burj Khalifa area.


----------



## S.A.P. (Apr 2, 2011)

calbear said:


> Count me in for a game. I'm near Burj Khalifa area.


if you don't mind driving to our "middle of nowhere"  then why not?
I'm available pretty much every weeknights starting from 8 or even 9. in this part of the world the later we start - the better.


----------



## randydandy (Apr 16, 2011)

shaktijaan said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I'm living in the Dubai Marina (Park Island near the Royal Meridien) and would like to find tennis players in the area. I'm a reasonable player, 4.0-3.5, and just want to get out there while the weather is still good.
> 
> ...


you can call ************* so we can see. do you have a court you play on? my residence on marina does not have

BR/
Daniel


----------



## NAM (Jul 30, 2011)

Hey,

Im up for a game evenings too. Bit out of practice though. Living in Marina, we can use courts around greens, gardens, lakes, ranches, discovery gardens for walk in's.

let me know/ email me.

Nazish


----------



## sachinuae (Aug 18, 2012)

shaktijaan said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I'm living in the Dubai Marina (Park Island near the Royal Meridien) and would like to find tennis players in the area. I'm a reasonable player, 4.0-3.5, and just want to get out there while the weather is still good.
> 
> ...


Hello Michael,

I live in JLT and i have access to tennis court in marina, im also looking for a tennis player. im available in evenings on week days and on weekends morning im available..... if ur interested then reply me..

sachin


----------



## sachinuae (Aug 18, 2012)

NAM said:


> Hey,
> 
> Im up for a game evenings too. Bit out of practice though. Living in Marina, we can use courts around greens, gardens, lakes, ranches, discovery gardens for walk in's.
> 
> ...


Hey i live in JLT and have access to court in marina.... im available to play in evenings and mornings on weekend....

if your interested then reply me


----------



## alpeshsutaria (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi,

I am Alpesh Sutaria. I am interested in playing tennis at Dubai Marina and Discovery Gardens. Please contact.

Have a nice day ahead.


----------



## harman_77 (Jul 29, 2013)

Inbox me if u interested to play...cheers


----------



## PalmJB (Mar 9, 2015)

shaktijaan said:


> sure, lets get out there and play. my number is [SNIP]


I wonder if you all (who posted interest in Tennis) are still looking for more players. I live in the area (Dubai Marina) and love to play tennis, although haven't played in a while. If you already have worked up a schedule, please post it here and I will show up. Jamal


----------



## TPSB (Aug 27, 2014)

Hey everyone, bumping an old post here but I recently moved here and have been looking for some people to play with. 

I am also living in the Marina (Park Island), let me know if anyone is interested.

Thanks


----------



## PalmJB (Mar 9, 2015)

TPSB said:


> Hey everyone, bumping an old post here but I recently moved here and have been looking for some people to play with. I am also living in the Marina (Park Island), let me know if anyone is interested. Thanks


 Never too late..... let me know best time for you and will dust off my racket.... but if you are looking for more than a "hit and run" game, please keep looking.... I am rusty! /snip/


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

PalmJB said:


> Never too late..... let me know best time for you and will dust off my racket.... but if you are looking for more than a "hit and run" game, please keep looking.... I am rusty! /snip/


Posting personal contact details on the forum is not permitted. Please can you read the forum rules before posting again. Thank you.


----------



## PalmJB (Mar 9, 2015)

*personal contact*

I stand corrected.... no personal contact anymore....


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

PalmJB said:


> I stand corrected.... no personal contact anymore....


No worries, it's for your personal privacy and safety. Welcome to the forum by the way.


----------



## JadeB1992 (May 24, 2015)

Hi Michael, bit too hot for tennis at the moment, maybe when the weather cools down? How long have you been out here? Do you know of anywhere that offers courts indoors?


----------



## gdover (Sep 13, 2015)

*Tennis*

I am looking for hitting partners if you guys are still up for it. I live downtown, but am regularly in Marina and JLT so no problem to get down to Marina if you have access to a court somewhere.

I am rusty-intermediate and mostly looking for fun and a hitting partner, nothing too competitive yet.

I can't PM as don't have enough forum posts, but PM me if you can your contact info, or I will message you when I get up to 5 posts!


----------



## AS100 (Jul 9, 2014)

gdover said:


> I am looking for hitting partners if you guys are still up for it. I live downtown, but am regularly in Marina and JLT so no problem to get down to Marina if you have access to a court somewhere.
> 
> I am rusty-intermediate and mostly looking for fun and a hitting partner, nothing too competitive yet.
> 
> I can't PM as don't have enough forum posts, but PM me if you can your contact info, or I will message you when I get up to 5 posts!


I'm up for tennis.. Based in biz Bay. If you know of any reasonably priced courts, I'm up for a regular game.


----------

